# sony vaio fw series Intel integrated Graphics

## earth

hi guys, plz help me i dont know what to do.

I have an sony vaio vgn-fw240j notebook that i cannot set my video card correctly.

lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 4232

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

09:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

09:03.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

09:03.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

My xorg.conf:

Section "Module"

        Load    "bitmap"

        Load    "dbe"

        Load    "ddc"

        Load    "dri"Section "Module"

        Load    "bitmap"

        Load    "dbe"

        Load    "ddc"

        Load    "dri"

        Load    "extmod"

        Load    "freetype"

        Load    "glx"

        Load    "int10"

        Load    "record"

        Load    "type1"

        Load    "v4l"

        Load    "vbe"

        Load    "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Configured Video Device"

#        Driver          "i940"

        Driver          "intel"

#       Driver          "nv"

#        BusID           "PCI:0:2:0"

        VideoRam        256000

        Option          "DPMS"

#        Option          "RenderAccel" "TRUE"

        Option          "DRI"

#       Option          "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

#        Option          "monitor-VGA"   "Samsung"

#        Option          "monitor-LVDS"  "Dell"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode    0666

EndSection

 Version of xf86-video-intel :

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

      Latest version available: 2.6.3-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.6.3-r1

      Size of files: 771 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org driver for Intel cards

      License:       xf86-video-intel

egrep '(EXA|UXA|DRI)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log  :

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(**) intel(0): Option "DRI"

(==) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration

(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 31948800 bytes

(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) intel(0): 0x07fff000-0x0bb86fff: DRI memory manager (60960 kB)

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: XF86DRI Enabled

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

 glxinfo | grep rend:

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Mobile IntelÂ® GM45 Express Chipset GEM 20090114

And when i run the glxgears i got a rly poor performace : 

294 frames in 5.0 seconds = 58.767 FPS

298 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.459 FPS

298 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.458 FPS

298 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.459 FPS

Obs:   I tried with an ubuntu liveCD just to check if my video card was all right... and i got like 5000+ 6000+ frames  on glxgears 

Sorry to disturb u guys, but i rly need help here.... thx

----------

## tony-curtis

Have you tried letting Xorg probe for things?     Xorg -configure

Or examine the X log file from the LiveCD to see what it's loading...

----------

## earth

Tony thx for ur help ....

yes, i already tried Xorg -configure end the result was  this xorg.conf and the problem persist :

```

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "intel"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode    0666

EndSection

```

About the comparation with ubuntu loaded driver and modules, here is what ubuntu loads:

lsmod :

```

Module                  Size  Used by

i915                   75272  2

drm                   123232  3 i915

binfmt_misc            18572  1

ppdev                  16904  0

bridge                 63904  0

stp                    11140  1 bridge

bnep                   22912  2

vboxnetflt            110316  0

vboxdrv              1704748  1 vboxnetflt

input_polldev          12688  0

lp                     19588  0

parport                49584  2 ppdev,lp

snd_hda_intel         557364  2

snd_pcm_oss            52352  0

snd_mixer_oss          24960  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_pcm                99336  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss

arc4                   10240  2

ecb                    11392  2

snd_seq_dummy          11524  0

snd_seq_oss            41984  0

joydev                 20864  0

snd_seq_midi           15744  0

snd_rawmidi            33920  1 snd_seq_midi

iwlagn                114820  0

snd_seq_midi_event     16512  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi

iwlcore               106496  1 iwlagn

snd_seq                66272  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event

uvcvideo               69512  0

snd_timer              34064  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq

snd_seq_device         16276  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq

led_class              13064  1 iwlcore

compat_ioctl32         18304  1 uvcvideo

snd                    78792  13 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device

mac80211              251144  2 iwlagn,iwlcore

sdhci_pci              16896  0

sdhci                  27396  1 sdhci_pci

psmouse                64028  0

serio_raw              14468  0

pcspkr                 11136  0

btusb                  21784  0

iTCO_wdt               21712  0

iTCO_vendor_support    12420  1 iTCO_wdt

intel_agp              39408  1

sony_laptop            46512  0

video                  29204  0

output                 11648  1 video

videodev               45184  2 uvcvideo,compat_ioctl32

v4l1_compat            23940  2 uvcvideo,videodev

soundcore              16800  1 snd

snd_page_alloc         18704  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

cfg80211               43168  3 iwlagn,iwlcore,mac80211

reiserfs              253952  5

usbhid                 47040  0

ohci1394               42036  0

ieee1394              108288  1 ohci1394

sky2                   63236  0

fbcon                  49792  0

tileblit               11264  1 fbcon

font                   17024  1 fbcon

bitblit                14464  1 fbcon

softcursor             10368  1 bitblit

```

 And here is the  egrep `(EXA|UXA|DRI)`  xorg.o.log from ubuntu 

Xorg.0.log:(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

Xorg.0.log:(II) Loading extension DRI2

Xorg.0.log:(==) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration

Xorg.0.log:(WW) intel(0): DRI2 requires UXA

Xorg.0.log:(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 31948800 bytes

Xorg.0.log:(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

Xorg.0.log:(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete

Xorg.0.log:(II) intel(0): 0x07fff000-0x0db86fff: DRI memory manager (93728 kB)

Xorg.0.log:(II) intel(0): direct rendering: XF86DRI Enabled

Xorg.0.log:(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

Xorg.0.log:(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

----------

## earth

upgrade mesa to 7.4.2  but the issue persist :

downgrade xf86-video-intel to 2.5.1-r1 but with no luck yet

----------

## pappy_mcfae

xf86-video-intel-2.6.1 was the last non-buggy driver for this machine (i915). Also, what kernel version are you using?

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## earth

thanks Pappy  for your assistence

my kernel version is 2.6.28 -r5 .... i already tried with this xf86-video-intel version 2.6.1 but without luck

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Try a .27 kernel. The latest vanilla is 2.5.27.24, and 2.6.27-gentoo-r10. If that works, then try the .29. I think you will find that only the .27 is going to work properly.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## earth

pappy .... 

im now running with kernel 2.6.27-r10 but the problem persist =-/

i got the source of this kernel from www.kernel.org

----------

## pappy_mcfae

What are the exact symptoms? Does X work at all? Or are you looking at glxgears and assuming an issue where none exists?

If it's only the glxgears, you're not looking at a problem. That's how it's supposed to work. Intel chips aren't like other video chips. Any greater FPS, and then you have a real problem. If it's X failure or video distortion, that's another issue entirely.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## earth

pappy 

My X is working ... and all is set ...just when i try to run light games as teeworlds or xmoto, they crash and turn my screen white and my oonly option is to reboot =-/

I just dont know why ubuntu show fps correclty.

Can i ask  one other thing? i got this warning on my xorg.log.o :

```
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0) 
```

Do you know where i can download this lib? libdri2.so ?Last edited by earth on Thu Jun 04, 2009 12:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## earth

i got this libdri2.so from an ubuntu instalation and put it at /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extension. 

Now the error is: 

```

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

dlopen: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so: undefined symbol: noDRI2Extension

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (loader failed, 7)
```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *earth wrote:*   

> I just dont know why ubuntu show fps correclty.

 

It doesn't. If your fps rating is anything over 60 (especially if you are using a laptop that only supports 60Hz), you will have slow-downs, CPU overloading, and so many other problems.  

You are seeing an issue where none exists. If you have functional X, and your openGL is working to any degree, then you are set. Do yourself a favor, and emerge -av =mesa-progs-7.4.1, and read what it says when you start glxgears.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## earth

 *Quote:*   

> You are seeing an issue where none exists. 
> 
> 

 

Pappy sry about my lamme questions... but i cannot understand why my X crashes when i start to play  light games like xmoto. Or why sometimes ( often)  my xterm bordes start to blink.

----------

## earth

i followed this tutorial http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA  but my screen on games still blinks.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Between you, me, and the rest of the folks in Gentoo-land, the Intel video driver is still a work in progress. Last night, after much resistance, I updated to xf86-video-intel-2.7.1 on this machine. It works great...except that openGL is still choppy and kerchunky. Fortunately, they have xvmc working right, so at least you can watch a DVD without going nuts as people move laterally across the screen.

At this point, I'd write a bug report on the issue, or search to see if there is one already reported. If you're using a desktop style system, you might want to consider getting an nVidia video card, like I did for core-too. That will eliminate the problem. If you have a lappy, just hope that eventually the intel video devs get that part right, and don't mess anything else up in the process...like I do.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

